

Ask HN: How to connect with developers/startups who are looking for a designers? - hbg

Hi HNers, I need your advice. I am designer with a good portfolio and 6+ years of experience. 
I am looking for some projects&#x2F;jobs as freelancer.
Where to start looking for a people&#x2F;startups 
that need their projects (web&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;marketing material) designed? I can deliver fast,communicate
well and 
prove my work exp with my portfolio. Do you know anyone who is looking for a designer?
Thanks in advance for any advice<p>ps. My email is: hbgfree@gmail.com (if you want to see portfolio or have a job offer&#x2F;advice)
======
krrishd
I know that this is under development, and it looks like it addresses your
issue: [http://adune.co](http://adune.co)

~~~
hbg
Thanks for sharing. I saved this link so we will see what happens when they
launch.

------
eswat
Another route is to go to your local developer meetups – even if the topic
isn’t directly related to you – and ask around.

~~~
hbg
This is good advice and probably one of the best methods to meet people. I am
currently looking for some other options( online communities) as there is not
enough developer meetups in my area. But thank you for advice, I appreciate it

------
tehwebguy
Where's your portfolio?

~~~
hbg
Hi Kevin, I have sent you an email with link to over 100 designs I have done.
Please take a look. Thanks

